# Stay Away from Network Solutions



## MapleDots__ (Feb 23, 2021)

https://networksolutions.com/


Two more domains were just stolen from Network Solutions

*USB.com & Photographs.com*



Domainers have been reporting thefts at Network Solution for so long that everyone should be aware of the risk by now. Some industry insiders are saying that its impossible that a company can have so many domain losses without some inside corruption.

Not only is the risk of loss great at network solutions but trying to move out a domain is a lengthy process. They make it more difficult than at virtually any other registrar. SO how is it they still have such a staggering loss rate?

Make one go hmmm does it not?




Read more about this story here:
https://domaingang.com/domain-crime...tographs-com-snatched-from-network-solutions/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 23, 2021)

*Here is one of my experiences of Network Solutions I posted a while back...
*
======================================================================








Network Solutions.... The absolute worst experience I have ever had, I am trying to move a domain out and I feel like I almost being hijacked by them.


*My Story....*


First of all Network Solutions is a Web.com company so both of them get triple thumbs down from me.

Bought a domain at NameJet (shame on you for even dealing with Network Solutions) and the domain went to Network Solutions for me to pick up. Immediately when I got there I was asked to make an account and the upsells were insane. You think Godaddy has a convoluted outdated control panel? Try Network Solutions, everything there is made so you need as many key clicks as possible so they can up sell you. The emails are crazy, I had to mark them as spam. You need this, you need that, you need to do this to get your account. While you are at it can we sell you that. My god it never ends, I have NEVER been so spammed in all my life.


*Now the fun part....*


I try to transfer out and I get all emails except the one needed to transfer, I tear my hair out. Eventually I get it and the receiving registrar says wrong transfer code (I cut and pasted it). That was the third transfer attempt. Back to the hated control panel I go and I say that lightly because you cannot call it a control panel, you can only call it the up sell from hell, they make you click everywhere. I tried to add another email address and more key clicks. Have you tried to add and admin or tech contact to your domain? Well you need to create more accounts and give them permission so Network Solutions can spam the hell out of those contacts. I am the same person, no other accounts.... oh what the hell, I give up. Give me my damn domain, no more emails, no more upsells, no more questions!!! Just PLEASE give me my domain!!!!

Now the not so fun..... I dig and I dig and I dig and finally I get to the transfer code part. Now guess what!! They won't give it to me, I have to fill out a form and they ask me why oh why do I want to transfer. Please answer all our questions before we can give you the code. After I do all that crap they say if I am approved they MAY email me the code within 3 days. What!!!! Seriously? 3 days!!!! You're shitting me right? Holy crap, I feel like I have to ask permission from my teacher and he tells me I can only get what I need if I have been a good boy.

Are they a hijacker? - Well probably not.
Do I feel like they are hijacking me? - Hell yes...

The saga continues, the transfer out from hell needs to be initiated a fourth time and I have to wait 3 days for my transfer code. (If they approve me that is)

The receiving registrar is shaking their head, I have NEVER had so many emails back and fourth to try and transfer a domain. If anyone ever says I have to put a domain at Network Solutions or a web.com company I will pass on the sale and run like hell.


So.... How was your day?  *HELP* 



PS. This is a story of my personal experience at Network Solutions and is not intended to solicit other domainers away from them, it is based on my personal poor poor experience with this company


----------



## lotsofcoffee (Feb 23, 2021)

Their prices are extortionate too. I had purchased a couple of domains, and had them pushed to my account at Network Solutions (although they require you to pull the domain to your account, which is another idiosyncrasy they have).

Once the domains are pushed, you can't transfer for 30 or 60 days, and the domains I purchased needed renewing. So I had no choice other than to pay their extortionate pricing.

Now, if I purchase a domain at Network solutions I will not do it via push/pull unless there is plenty of time for me to transfer out of Network Solutions before renewal.

(I only have an account there because Snapnames/Namejet purchases often end up there).


----------



## jaydub__ (Feb 23, 2021)

So nothing has changed...most registrars have improved or tried to improve over the years but actually it seems they have gotten much worse!


----------



## Spex (Feb 23, 2021)

What a clusterf**k

This is why I have never even attempted to use Snap or NameJet


----------



## Nafti (Feb 23, 2021)

NETSOL has had a bad reputation for many years! You would think after all of these years, they would try and improve on their image. I guess it goes to show that a leopard never changes it’s spots.


----------



## FM__ (Feb 23, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> What a clusterf**k
> This is why I have never even attempted to use Snap or NameJet





			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> Bought a domain at NameJet (shame on you for even dealing with Network Solutions)



Snapnames and Namejet are both owned by web.com. There is also some pre-expiry inventory that is only available through them, which thus may need to stay with their registrars, at least initially.

Network Solutions was also "the original" domain registrar and registry before registrars were introduced. When VeriSign took over the registry (and Network Solutions at the time), they ended up having to sell the registrar at one point since they weren't allowed to own a registrar anymore.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423436903718653958

This is coming to a head once again


----------



## silentg__ (Aug 7, 2021)

All the domains I have bought from Namejet end up there and it's annoying how many hoops you have to jump through to get the domain out.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 10, 2021)

> Registering a domain name at Network Solutions can be tricky and pricey, and transferring a domain away from them is an unwarranted waiting game.




https://www.coywolf.news/webmaster/network-solutions-dark-patterns-domain-registration-transfers/


It's no secret that most domainers have had a poor experience with Network Solutions. The above articles explains them all quite well.


----------



## Groot (Nov 6, 2021)

What would compel anyone to actually register a domain through NS?


----------



## FM__ (Nov 6, 2021)

Groot said:
			
		

> What would compel anyone to actually register a domain through NS?



That you bought it at Snapnames or Namejet or from someone who already had it at NetSol. Also, for me, the transfer out has been hit or miss, sometimes I get the auth code after tree, for other domains it is never sent.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 6, 2021)

absolutely the worst registrar, tactics that could only arise from starting off as a monopoly, abusing that power, and then trying to milk every last penny out of those legacy clients rather than being competitive and going after new clients.


----------

